# Jetzt vorbestellen: PCGH-Professional-PC Xeon-Edition mit E3-1230 V3 und GTX 760 [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (22. Januar 2014)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Jetzt vorbestellen: PCGH-Professional-PC Xeon-Edition mit E3-1230 V3 und GTX 760 [Anzeige]*

					Mit dem Xeon E3-1230 V3 hat Intel einen echten Geheimtipp im Programm, der die Basis für unseren neuen PCGH-Professional-PC stellt.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Jetzt vorbestellen: PCGH-Professional-PC Xeon-Edition mit E3-1230 V3 und GTX 760 [Anzeige]*


----------



## Tazmal27 (22. Januar 2014)

was ist das für eine karte unter der grafikkarte ? sowas hab ich bisher noch nicht gesehen


----------



## Erok (22. Januar 2014)

Also Netzteil und Board sind bissel ein Fehlgriff, oder nicht ?

Wieso verbaut man hier kein H87 Board und kein E9 Netzteil mit 400 oder 450 Watt ?

Manchmal versteh ich PCGH echt nicht 

Greetz Erok


----------



## Bevier (22. Januar 2014)

Und wieder einmal ein komplett unsinniger PCGH-Komplett-PC. 

Mit etwas Mühe und Nachdenken wäre euch aufgefallen, dass ein günstigeres Mainboard (H87) zusammen mit einem kleineren Netzteil (400-450 Watt) sogar die Option einer guten Grafikkarte vom Format einer GTX 770 zum selben Preis ermöglich hätte.

Gerade hier in diesem Bereich, wo sich die Leute mit Hardware auskennen, solche Komplett-Systeme anzubieten ist schon sehr fragwürdig.


----------



## lalaker (22. Januar 2014)

Tazmal27 schrieb:


> was ist das für eine karte unter der grafikkarte ? sowas hab ich bisher noch nicht gesehen



Das ist eine WLAN-Karte.

Das Mobo verstehe ich auch nicht. Beim NT kann man zumindest argumentieren, dass die CPU auch eine zukünftige High-End verträgt, und dann ein NT mit ausreichend Reserven kein Fehler ist.

Sonst gefallen mir aber die verbauten Teile gut.


----------



## Useful (22. Januar 2014)

PCGH-Redaktion schrieb:


> Mit dem Xeon E3-1230 V3 hat Intel einen echten Geheimtipp im Programm, der die Basis für unseren neuen PCGH-Professional-PC stellt.



Also so geheim ist der auch nicht mehr 
Finde den PC ganz in Ordnung


----------



## toxic27 (22. Januar 2014)

Bevier schrieb:


> Und wieder einmal ein komplett unsinniger PCGH-Komplett-PC.
> 
> Mit etwas Mühe und Nachdenken wäre euch aufgefallen, dass ein günstigeres Mainboard (H87) zusammen mit einem kleineren Netzteil (400-450 Watt) sogar die Option einer guten Grafikkarte vom Format einer GTX 770 zum selben Preis ermöglich hätte.
> 
> Gerade hier in diesem Bereich, wo sich die Leute mit Hardware auskennen, solche Komplett-Systeme anzubieten ist schon sehr fragwürdig.


 

Danke das du es zuerst erwähnst


----------



## ich111 (22. Januar 2014)

lalaker schrieb:


> Das ist eine WLAN-Karte.
> 
> Das Mobo verstehe ich auch nicht. Beim NT kann man zumindest argumentieren, dass die CPU auch eine zukünftige High-End verträgt, und dann ein NT mit ausreichend Reserven kein Fehler ist.


 Nö nicht wirklich: 

*Pure Power L8*
|12V1|12V2
400W-300W|FDD, HDD, PCIe, SATA, 24pin|                      CPU (P4 + P4)
600W-500W|FDD, HDD, PCIe1, SATA, 24pin|PCIe2, CPU (P4 + P4)

*Straight Power E9*
|12V1|12V2|12V3|12V4
Alle außer 400W|SATA,   HDD, FDD, 24 pin|CPU (P8 connector, P4   connector)|PCI-E1|PCI-E2

*System Power   S7*
|12V1|12V2|12V3|12V4
300-500W|SATA,HDD,FDD,24 Pin|CPU,PCIe||
600-700W|SATA,HDD,FDD,24  Pin|CPU|PCIe1|PCIe2


----------



## PCGH_Tom (23. Januar 2014)

Ich halte sowohl Mainboard als auch Netzteil für eine vertretbare Wahl.

Das von uns verwendete Z87-Board ist mittlerweile ab etwa 85 Euro zu haben. Das aktuell laut PCGH-Preisvergleich beliebteste H87-Board, das Gigabyte GA-H87-HD3 kostet mit 78 Euro gerade mal 7 Euro weniger. Ein Upgrade auf beispielsweise eine GTX 770 erlaubt diese Preisdifferenz nicht.

Daher sehe ich auch nicht ganz, warum sich das Z87-Board so dermaßen disqualifiziert. Klar einige Vorzüge des PCH spielen in Kombination mit einer Xeon-CPU keine Rolle, angesichts des geringen Preisunterschieds verstehe ich aber nicht warum der Griff zum Z87 einen unverzeihlichen Fehler darstellen sollte.

Grüße,
Tom


----------



## facehugger (23. Januar 2014)

Das beste an dem PC ist... die Lautstärke Passt schon so im groben, allerdings hätte ich statt der GTX760 wohl eher eine GTX770/R9 280X reingewürgt. Das P/L-Verhältnis erstgenannter ist nicht gerade optimal...

Gruß


----------



## Tazmal27 (23. Januar 2014)

ich nutze für meinen neuen xeon 1230v3 ein asrock h87 board fatal1ty 

Für jemanden der nicht selbst baut ist der pc absolut okey so, und ich denke wie oben schon erwähnt wurde das 7 euro den kohl nicht fett machen und durchaus ein z87 board rechtfertigen.


----------



## Tazmal27 (23. Januar 2014)

lalaker schrieb:


> Das ist eine WLAN-Karte.


 
danke dir, sowas kenne ich nicht da ich es nicht brauche, hier in meinem umkreis gibts 30 router ca da jeder wlan nutzt, ich nutze dlan


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (23. Januar 2014)

*Mainboard:* Leider sind viele Kommentare hier nicht zu Ende gedacht. So bieten viele günstigere Boards mit H87-Chipsätze auch Nachteile bei der Ausstattung. U. a. sollten die Boards optische Ausgänge haben oder USB-3.0-Anschlüsse für die Gehäuse-Front-Blende mit USB 3.0. Zumal so die Option erhalten bleibt zum Übertakten, falls man doch mal den Prozessor wechselt und diese Option zu streichen um 5 Euro (Alternate und keine Geizhals-Preise) zu sparen halten wir bei einem 1.249 Euro teuren Gerät nicht für sinnvoll. Wir würden also dieses Board immer wieder so verbauen und kein billiges Mainboard mit schlechter Ausstattung reinpacken, um 5 Euro zu sparen. Vermutlich hätte das nicht mal eine Auswirkung auf den Endpreis von 1.249 Euro.

*Netzteil:* Zum Zeitpunkt der internen Kalkulation war das Be quiet Pure Power CM L8-430W nur 2 Euro günstiger als das 530W-Modell. Außerdem hat Alternate später bei der Reklamation immer wieder defekte PCs erhalten, wenn ein zu schwaches Netzteil eingebaut wurde. Die Reserven sind hier einfach viel größer, auch wenn die Leistung nicht benötigt wird. Außerdem wird das Netzteil so weniger warm und bleibt dementsprechend leise. Und der Silent-Aspekt ist PCGH sehr wichtig. 

Wir haben uns bei der Konfiguration also schon etwas gedacht, auch wenn hier einige immer versuchen die PCGH-PCs schlecht zu machen und natürlich immer alles besser wissen.


----------



## beren2707 (23. Januar 2014)

Ich kann das "Mimimi" teilweise durchaus verstehen. Das System wirkt unausgegoren. Da es diesmal als "Professional"-System durchgeht, werden damit wohl auch die 16GB RAM gerechtfertigt. Klar, ihr habt euch was dabei gedacht, als ihr es zusammengestellt habt, allerdings geht das System doch für meine Begriffe etwas an den Bedürfnissen eurer Zielgruppe (Gamer, die keinen PC selbst zusamenbauen können/wollen) vorbei. In einem ~1250€-PC eine GTX 760 zu verbauen, das ist schon unglücklich gewählt; sollte die Fokussierung primär in Richtung "Professional" sein, z. B. Videoschnitt, Bildbearbeitung, C4D etc., wäre die GTX 760 irgendwie fehl am Platz. 

Sicherlich darf man die Kosten für den Zusammenbau und die anderweitigen Serviceleistungen (Garantie) im Preis nicht unterbewerten, jedoch bekommt man den Eindruck, dass das System mEn nicht konsequent ausgerichtet ist (irgendwie weder Fisch noch Fleisch; 16GB RAM, dafür eine GTX 760, L8-530W (kann man nehmen, muss man aber nicht)).
Mit einer konsequenteren Ausrichtung auf Gaming hätte man allein mit der Reduzierung auf 8GB RAM eine GTX 770 oder 280X unterbringen können, was der tatsächlichen Zielgruppe wohl eher entsprochen hätte, denn kaum jemand bis niemand mit der Ausrichtung "Professional" würde mMn sich diesen PC kaufen.
Natürlich kann ich mich auch irren; dies ist nur als kleine Anregung zu verstehen, ohne irgendwie beleidigend oder despektierlich zu wirken. Es ist vielmehr als konstruktive Anregung für zukünftige PCs gedacht. Ich denke, auf einer normalen Ebene dürfte ein Austausch mit der "Basis" doch für beide Seiten förderlich sein, oder?


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (23. Januar 2014)

So auf jeden Fall beren2707


----------



## beren2707 (23. Januar 2014)

Vielen Dank, das weiß ich zu schätzen.


----------



## SaftSpalte (23. Januar 2014)

PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> *Mainboard:* Leider sind viele Kommentare hier nicht zu Ende gedacht. So bieten viele günstigere Boards mit H87-Chipsätze auch Nachteile bei der Ausstattung. U. a. sollten die Boards optische Ausgänge haben oder USB-3.0-Anschlüsse für die Gehäuse-Front-Blende mit USB 3.0. Zumal so die Option erhalten bleibt zum Übertakten, falls man doch mal den Prozessor wechselt und diese Option zu streichen um 5 Euro (Alternate und keine Geizhals-Preise) zu sparen halten wir bei einem 1.249 Euro teuren Gerät nicht für sinnvoll. Wir würden also dieses Board immer wieder so verbauen und kein billiges Mainboard mit schlechter Ausstattung reinpacken, um 5 Euro zu sparen. Vermutlich hätte das nicht mal eine Auswirkung auf den Endpreis von 1.249 Euro.
> 
> *Netzteil:* Zum Zeitpunkt der internen Kalkulation war das Be quiet Pure Power CM L8-430W nur 2 Euro günstiger als das 530W-Modell. Außerdem hat Alternate später bei der Reklamation immer wieder defekte PCs erhalten, wenn ein zu schwaches Netzteil eingebaut wurde. Die Reserven sind hier einfach viel größer, auch wenn die Leistung nicht benötigt wird. Außerdem wird das Netzteil so weniger warm und bleibt dementsprechend leise. Und der Silent-Aspekt ist PCGH sehr wichtig.
> 
> Wir haben uns bei der Konfiguration also schon etwas gedacht, auch wenn hier einige immer versuchen die PCGH-PCs schlecht zu machen und natürlich immer alles besser wissen.




hallo ,Daniel . 

Manchmal sind hier ein paar super profis am werk die auch meine Vorschläge mit Negative Kommentare beisetzen .
Ich selber bevorzuge ein 550 watt Netzteil statt 450 Watt (obwohl nur 400 watt gebraucht wird) . Aber dort wird man direkt als *du hast keine ahnung von der Materie* verspottet .
Wenn ein User der sich neu angemeldet hat ,eine frage zu einem Netztteil hat ,bin ich leider gezwungen ruhig zu sein . 

Ich finde eure pc sind der Hammer . Wenn man unsere Großen Elektronik handel (Mediamarkt,Promarkt ..etc anschaut ) Bekommt man sehr viel Leistung mehr !
Ich bin zwar nicht der übelste Hardware Profi . Aber ich kann mich gut Orientieren an allem hier . 

zum netzteil selber : 

Nehmen wir ein Beispiel : User X braucht ein Auto mit nur 75 Ps auf 1.4 Kubik -- es ist zwar billiger aber geht schneller Kaputt bzw drezahl lauter ,spritverbrauch höher 
PCGH wird empfehlen   : User X soll ein auto mit 150 ps auf 1.8 Kubik kaufen ,da es nur ein wenig mehr kostet aber ! Hält länger , Drehzahl tiefer und leiser . dazu kommt noch das der Motor weniger schluckt .

Aber sowas verstehen manche leute nicht . Naja .


Viel spaß beim unnötigen gebashe !


p.s : so eine art gehört sich nicht !


----------



## Dantesto (25. Januar 2014)

Blablabla mimimimi...


Irgendwie müssen die Leute wohl Geld verdienen, oder?


----------



## Lukystrike (25. Januar 2014)

Ich hab auch n 600W NT weil dessen Effizienz zwischen 40 - 60 % am höchsten ist und meine Hardware bei spielen ca 300W verbrät 

Kommt mal statt ner GTX570 was stärkeres ist Reserve da auch wenn die Effizienz dann leidet.

Immer nur auf die Wattzahl schauen hat noch keinem geholfen. Und gottseidank sparen die Redakteuere nicht bei jedem Teil 2-10 Euro und büßen damit die ganze Aussattung und Flexibilität ein wie es Komptt-PC-Hersteller machen.

Jeder der Schiss hat selber zu bauen aber nen ordentlichen Rechner möchte, dem würde ich das hier weiterempfehlen


----------



## ich111 (25. Januar 2014)

PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> *Netzteil:* Zum Zeitpunkt der internen Kalkulation war das Be quiet Pure Power CM L8-430W nur 2 Euro günstiger als das 530W-Modell. Außerdem hat Alternate später bei der Reklamation immer wieder defekte PCs erhalten, wenn ein zu schwaches Netzteil eingebaut wurde. Die Reserven sind hier einfach viel größer, auch wenn die Leistung nicht benötigt wird. Außerdem wird das Netzteil so weniger warm und bleibt dementsprechend leise. Und der Silent-Aspekt ist PCGH sehr wichtig.


Wieso soll das Netzeil leiser sein? Da mehr Wärme abgeführt werden muss ist ein schneller drehender Lüfter notwendig


----------



## Lukystrike (25. Januar 2014)

ich111 schrieb:


> Wieso soll das Netzeil leiser sein? Da mehr Wärme abgeführt werden muss ist ein schneller drehender Lüfter notwendig


 
Warum sollte da mehr Wärme abgeführt werden müssen ? 

Bei 300 Watt Stromaufnahme in einem 400W NT geht (angenommen der Effizienzgrad ist gleich oder ähnlich) die gleiche Wärmemenge in die Luft wie bei nem 600W NT


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (25. Januar 2014)

Mir ist noch etwas anders aufgefallen, die WLAN-Karte ist zu nahe an der Grafikkarte dadurch kann es zu Luft Verwirbelung kommen beim Luft ansaugen 
und dadurch kann es sein das die Grafikkarte lauter werden. 
Warum hat man sie nicht gleich in den x1 Slot weiter unten gebaut, verstehe ich nicht wirklich, macht doch mehr Sinn.


----------



## Tazmal27 (26. Januar 2014)

wieso liefert ihr eure PCs nicht mit Windows 8 aus oder 8.1 ? Da gibts nur die Option auf Windows 7


----------



## flozn (26. Januar 2014)

Hmm ... also wieso die SSD im oberen Käfig verbaut wird, ist mir ein Rätsel, zumal ein riesengroßer Vorteil des R4 doch ist, dass man diesen komplett entfernen kann, was für deutlich niedrigere Temperaturen sorgt!


----------



## Bevier (26. Januar 2014)

Einige dieser Gegenargumente zu den verdienten Kritiken find ich echt witzig...

@Luckystrike: dein System ist mittlerweile weit ab von jeder modernen Ausrichtung. Moderne Netzteile, wie meines z. B. erreichen ihre höchste Effizienz bei einer Auslastung von deutlich über 60%, meines liegt bei knapp unter 80% im Optimum. Mein System schluckt insgesamt jedoch deutlich mehr als deines oder das hier in dem PCGH-Rechner verbaute. Daher habe ich auch ein 500 Watt-NT. Das System hier kommt dagegen nicht über 350 Watt Verbrauch, im Normalbetrieb reichen wohl auch schon 320 massig aus...

Autovergleiche sind immer wieder sinnlos. In welcher Welt verbraucht ein 1,8 Liter großer 150 PS Motor weniger als ein theoretisch ausreichender 75 PS 1,4l? -.- Und komm jetzt bitte nicht mit irgendwem, der beruflich massiv Kilometer abreißen muss, der nutzt weder das eine noch das andere Modell. Der nimmt aus Gründen der Effizienz und Langlebigkeit einen Diesel, mit einer Leistung von mindestens 120 PS...


----------



## ich111 (26. Januar 2014)

Lukystrike schrieb:


> Warum sollte da mehr Wärme abgeführt werden müssen ?
> 
> Bei 300 Watt Stromaufnahme in einem 400W NT geht (angenommen der Effizienzgrad ist gleich oder ähnlich) die gleiche Wärmemenge in die Luft wie bei nem 600W NT


Öhm... 400W<500W<600W

Es muss daher ein Lüfter der schneller drehen kann verbaut werden und der kann nicht so weit runtgeregelt werden


----------



## Sliderraider (27. Januar 2014)

Endlich mal ein Xeon 1230v3 ! 
Aber leider von der Ausstattung nicht auf High-End Games optimiert...

Bringt bitte diese Mühle nochmal mit nur 8 GB Ram und einer 120 GB Samsung SSD raus. 
Das gesparte Geld dann bitte in eine MSI GTX 770 stecken und den Preis um 50€ senken und schon steigt Alternate's Gewinnspanne und der ambitionierte Gaming-User bekommt ein wirklich geniales System für nen fairen Preis. 

Im aktuellen Zustand ist das System für die Leistung in Spielen zu teuer und RAM und SSD sind überdimensioniert. Schade!


----------



## Porsche9II (27. Januar 2014)

Hi, ich habe 3 schnelle Fragen zum Produkt:

Habt ihrt 4x4GB oder 2x8GB DDR3 verbaut?
Ist der Liefertermin eher Ende, Mitte oder Anfang Februar?
Wird der PC auf Funktionsfähigkeit getestet, wenn ich ihn ohne Betriebssystem bestelle?

Übrigens finde ich die Zusammenstellung für meine Zwecke sehr gelungen und es könnte das erstemal passieren, dass ich mir meinen Rechner nicht selber zusammenbauen muss 
Das einzige was ich mir noch wünschen würde, wäre eine Option zur Auswahl des Betriebssystemes (z.B. Windows 7 Pro für > 16GB Arbeitsspeicher) mit Installation...

Dann wüsste ich zumindest sicher, dass der Rechner läuft und ich mich nicht mehr um viel kümmern müsste...

Ansonsten weiter so


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (29. Januar 2014)

Hi Porsche9II,

hier die Antworten dazu 

- 2x8, dieser Speicher wird genommen: Crucial DIMM 16 GB DDR3-1600 Kit, Arbeitsspeicher Ballistix Sport
- Laut Alternate ist der PC ab KW6/7 lagernd.
- OS: Ich würde sowieso jedem raten den PC ohne OS zu kaufen und das Betriebssystem seiner Wahl selbst zu installieren. Wie das geht, sehr ihr in diesem Video: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1rVBTUszhFw


----------



## Dr_Fred (2. Februar 2014)

Hi,

ich kenne xeons hauptsächlich aus unseren Firmenservern. Frage: was sind die Vor/Nachteile eine Server/workstation cpu ( xeon ) in desktop PCs zu verbauen?


----------



## beren2707 (2. Februar 2014)

Vorteil:


4C/8T zum kleinen Preis
mehr Features (im Bereich der Virtualisierung, im Vergleich zu i5/i7)
Nachteil:


keine iGPU (gibt Ausnahmen mit iGPU)
nur begrenzt übertaktbar (im Vergleich zu K-CPUs, mit maximalem Turbo auf allen Kernen inkl. BCLK-Tuning aber auch leicht übertaktbar)
Wer nicht übertakten möchte, kann statt zum 4770 "non-K" getrost zum 1230 V3 greifen, sofern er keine iGPU benötigt. Für ein System wie dieses ist die CPU daher mMn gut gewählt.
Infos zum 1230 V3 gibts u. a. hier.


----------



## Voigt (6. Februar 2014)

Wobei ich die fehlende iGPU jetzt nicht vollkommen als unwichtig abstreiten würde, mir hat sie schon zweimal gute Dienste geleistet.

Einmal mein Grafikkarten BIOS zerflasht, konnte ich auf iGPU wechseln und booten.

Einmal GTX570 verkauft, und GTX680 gekauft, dazwischen lag aber eine Woche, in der Zeit konnte ich mit iGPU weiterhin arbeiten.

Die Probleme hat man natürlich nicht, wenn man eine 30€ Ersatzgrafikkarte eh immer rumliegen hat, das war aber bei mir nicht der Fall.


----------



## Porsche9II (10. Februar 2014)

Hi,

habe wohl die Kalenderwoche 6 verpasst, stelle ich gerade mit entsetzen fest...

Könntet ihr vielleciht noch ein paar (oder zumindest einen ) von den Dingern ohne Betriebssystem bauen lassen? Würde mich freuen.

Liebe Grüße, Porsche


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (11. Februar 2014)

Hi Porsche, 

der Ansturm auf den PCGH Professional-PC Xeon-Edition ist größer als wir gedacht haben, jedenfalls ist Alternate schon dabei welche nachzubauen, der PC bleibt vermutlich 1 Jahr lang aktuell


----------



## SaftSpalte (28. Februar 2014)

Voigt schrieb:


> Wobei ich die fehlende iGPU jetzt nicht vollkommen als unwichtig abstreiten würde, mir hat sie schon zweimal gute Dienste geleistet.
> 
> Einmal mein Grafikkarten BIOS zerflasht, konnte ich auf iGPU wechseln und booten.
> 
> ...




tja , die IGP danke ich auch ,um den pc noch weiter nutzen zu dürfen . bei mir wird es bald 2 monate ohne Graka


----------



## pascha953 (18. Mai 2014)

Ist das nicht irgendwie zu teuer die Angebote von euch

Ich mein , 4770k mit GTX 780 ab 1559Euro??


----------

